# Lettura di partizioni reiser da (ehm) Windows

## caio

Ciao a tutti,

da qualche tempo sto cercando un modo per condividere efficacemente i dati delle mie partizioni in reiserfs, che nella gentoo box sono in raid1, nell'altro sistema operativo che di tanto in tanto utilizzo per questioni lavorative.

Fino ad ora ho utilizzato reiser Fs Reader o YaReg per andare a leggere i file delle partizioni da windows, ma è estremamente scomodo perchè è un'astrazione che non permette di eseguire direttamente i file dalla partizione per cui è sempre necessario copiarli prima di qua e tutto è davvero scomodo.

Ho pensato che questa cosa invece non succede quando sul pc gira linux con Samba e mi trovo a compiere le stesse operazioni da Windows con un altro pc, per cui ci vorrebbe qualcosa del genere.

A dir la verità qualche tempo fa avevo anche trovato dei driver che dovevano essere "nativi" per partizioni in reiser e ext3 da utilizzare in Windows, ma dopo averli installati e montato le partizioni quello che ottenevo era una bella schermata blu quando tentavo di accedervi.

Un'altra soluzione cui avevo pensato era usare Cygwin pensando che potesse accedere direttamente alle partizioni con filesystem Linux e poi magari condividerle con Samba da dentro Windows, ma effettivamente le richieste all'hardware devono sempre passare dal sistema operativo sottostante (windows appunto) che se non contiene i kernel driver appropriati non può compiere le operazioni sul disco in modo corretto.

Un'altra soluzione alternativa cui avevo pensato era provare il supporto in scrittura su NTFS offerto da ntfs-3g, e se funziona abbastanza bene mettere le partizioni dati in raid della gentoo con NTFS, in modo da potere poi accedere senza problemi anche da windows.

Ma dovrei appoggiarmi a un disco di supporto, copiare e rispostare i dati 2 volte (e si tratta di 150GB), utilizzare massicciamente NTFS dalla Gentoo (non sapendo QUANTA affidabilità/stabilità garantisce) per cui questa è la soluzione che prenderei in considerazione meno volentieri.

Qualcuno ha esperienze in merito o mi sa consigliare qualche soluzione efficace?

Grazie   :Smile: 

----------

## comio

A mio avviso, le soluzioni praticabili più veloci sono:

1) Esegui un linux in vmware o simila (magari di fai una minipartizione) che monta le partizioni reiser e le esporta tramite samba. Ho usato una configurazione del genere e non ho notato grosse perdite di performance (tenuto conto che è una vm e viene simulato una connessione di rete), ovviamente se devi spostare i giga... forse non convienete. 

2) Utilizzi ntfs-3g per condividure una partizione ntfs fra i due ambienti. Uso una tale configurazione su un pc (che eseguo sempre con linux) su un disco in ntfs e non ho avuto il minimo problema (anche se ntfs-3g è dichiarato beta).

luigi

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## crisandbea

oppure puoi usare http://rfsreader.sourceforge.net/ da winzooz per leggere reiserfs.

ciauz

----------

## .:deadhead:.

total commander con plugin per i FS

http://www.ghisler.com/plugins.htm#filesys

----------

## caio

Ok ragazzi, grazie a tutti per le risposte!

Allora, la soluzione vmware in effetti non è male, lo faccio gia da Linux per utilizzare Windows quando mi serve ma spesso per sviluppo mi è necessario avere il supporto nativo delle periferiche di Win e quindi sono costretto a utilizzarlo appunto nativamente.

Questa la tengo sicuramente in considerazione, è un pelo scomoda anche se effettivamente mi serve solo samba per cui posso usare anche una distro ridotta all'osso configurabile in poco tempo. Tra l'altro potrei anche compilare il supporto per raid e utilizzare le partizioni anche in scrittura....interessante   :Idea: 

Ntsf-3g è quello a cui avevo pensato, però dovrei rinunciare al supporto in scrittura (o forse no, scrivere su un disco che gira in raid1 sotto Linux da Windows significherebbe scrivere solo su uno dei 2 dischi mirrorati, quando poi ritorno in Linux mdadm si accorge delle differenze e le replica o s'incazza trovando i dischi diversi?), e poi è un pelo rischioso per la stabilità anche se la tua testimonianza mi fa ben pensare per questo aspetto.

Rfsreader l'ho gia usato ma è un'astrazione del FS, quindi non ci puoi fare molto, ti permette di eseguire un file ma anche questa è una cosa virtuale perchè in realtà quello che fa è copiarsi in locale il file e poi eseguirlo.

Total commander non l'ho mai usato ma mi sembra di capire che anche lui offra un suo ambiente per la consultazione del FS, bisognerebbe vedere quanto è veloce e quante cose permetta di fare. Lo proverò   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Total commander ti serve per poter copiare file da o su reiser e mi sono tovato bene.

ntfs3g non è veloce ma almeno non si blocca ogni volta che sposto qualcosa di grosso (film, backup > 2GB) come ntfs.

Il supporto kernel in scrittura funziona bene ma puoi solo sovrascrivere i file, in pratica è pensato per i loopback (ma poi dovresti gestire i loop criptati con windozz e non ho ancora trovato niente di valido).

----------

## comio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Total commander ti serve per poter copiare file da o su reiser e mi sono tovato bene.
> 
> ntfs3g non è veloce ma almeno non si blocca ogni volta che sposto qualcosa di grosso (film, backup > 2GB) come ntfs.
> 
> Il supporto kernel in scrittura funziona bene ma puoi solo sovrascrivere i file, in pratica è pensato per i loopback (ma poi dovresti gestire i loop criptati con windozz e non ho ancora trovato niente di valido).

 

ntfs-3g risolve i problemi sulla scrittura del precedente driver per ntfs (v2). Io ho una partizione ntfs su cui scrivo muovo e creo file in continuazione... mai avuto problemi. Magari le performance non sono da urlo... ma meglio di captive è sicuramente (in termini di velocità... per l'affidabilità non so).

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> total commander con plugin per i FS
> 
> http://www.ghisler.com/plugins.htm#filesys

 

Davvero interessante   :Cool: 

----------

## caio

allora, dopo aver provato e constatato che total commander funziona come gli altri reader, e quindi non offre una gestione dei file come fa explorer, ho installato Linux in una Vmware usando l'opzione "use a physical disk" che permette di installare la macchina virtuale direttamente in una partizione sul disco e non all'interno di un file ospitato sul file systema che "simula" una partizione.

Purtroppo dopo l'installazione mi sono accorto che nonostante il mio sistema Linux veda tutto l'hard disk sul quale è installato, su cui sono presenti anche le partizioni in reiserfs a cui mi interessa accedere, non riesce a riconoscerne il file system ne purtroppo ad accedervi.

Infatti quando cerco di montare le partizioni, specificando manualmente il tipo di file system, ottengo un messaggio VFS che mi dice che non viene rilevata alcuna partizione con il file system specificato, e quindi non si riesce a montarla.

Mi viene il sospetto che dovendo passare le richieste del mio Linux nella Vmware attraverso il S.o. che lo ospita, e cioè Windows, il quale nativamente non riesce ad accedere alle partizioni in reiser o in ext3, ci sia bisogno di una traduzione delle chiamate al FS che fa un giro tipo:

Linux Vmware --> Windows --> F.S.

che vanifica il fatto di avere una macchina Linux che "potrebbe" accedere alle partizioni nascoste.

Che la soluzione vmware sia inefficace?

----------

## comio

 *caio wrote:*   

> allora, dopo aver provato e constatato che total commander funziona come gli altri reader, e quindi non offre una gestione dei file come fa explorer, ho installato Linux in una Vmware usando l'opzione "use a physical disk" che permette di installare la macchina virtuale direttamente in una partizione sul disco e non all'interno di un file ospitato sul file systema che "simula" una partizione.
> 
> Purtroppo dopo l'installazione mi sono accorto che nonostante il mio sistema Linux veda tutto l'hard disk sul quale è installato, su cui sono presenti anche le partizioni in reiserfs a cui mi interessa accedere, non riesce a riconoscerne il file system ne purtroppo ad accedervi.
> 
> Infatti quando cerco di montare le partizioni, specificando manualmente il tipo di file system, ottengo un messaggio VFS che mi dice che non viene rilevata alcuna partizione con il file system specificato, e quindi non si riesce a montarla.
> ...

 

ho fatto una installazione gentoo in con vmware + disco fisico  senza avere nessunissimo problema (l'unica cosa è che devi mettere i moduli per i device emulati da vmware).

ciao

----------

## caio

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho fatto una installazione gentoo in con vmware + disco fisico  senza avere nessunissimo problema (l'unica cosa è che devi mettere i moduli per i device emulati da vmware).
> 
> 

 

Ma in una vmware installata in windows?

Comunque neanche io ho avuto problemi nell'installazione, solo che il sistema Linux che ho installato nella vmware non riesce a leggere in modo nativo le altre partizioni in reiserfs..

----------

## crisandbea

 *caio wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> ho fatto una installazione gentoo in con vmware + disco fisico  senza avere nessunissimo problema (l'unica cosa è che devi mettere i moduli per i device emulati da vmware).
> 
>  
> ...

 

nel kernel SO installato su vmware hai abilitato le opzioni relative al filesystem da che vuoi leggere???

ciauz

----------

## caio

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nel kernel SO installato su vmware hai abilitato le opzioni relative al filesystem da che vuoi leggere???
> 
> 

 

Si beh non c'è molto da fare credo no?

Carico il modulo per leggere il filesystem che mi interessa e dovrei essere a posto, ho avviato una knoppix per fare le cose al volo ma anche con quella dopo aver caricato il modulo del reiserfs non riconosco i file system di altre partizioni che non siano quella in cui le ho detto di installarsi.

In pratica vedo tutto il disco su cui ho specificato alla vmware voglio installare il mio sistema, le partizioni son giuste ma i file system non sono riconosciuti e anche forzando la montatura non ne leggo il contenuto.

----------

